# For Sale: Audi TT-RS OEM Sport Exhaust



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

In support of a Stage 2 build, I will be replacing the OEM Sport exhaust on my Audi TT-RS shortly.

It is for sale and has ~16K miles on it.

It is in perfect working order with no defects.

*Asking price: $399.00* (price updated 08/06/13)

Note: *shipment NOT included* - this can be shipped to anywhere in the continental US - updated 08/20/13


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

jpkeyzer said:


> In support of a Stage 2 build, I will be replacing the OEM Sport exhaust on my Audi TT-RS shortly.
> 
> It is for sale and has ~16K miles on it.
> 
> ...


Why replace the entire exhaust just for Stage 2? I have the sport exhaust and only replaced the DP because I was told there were no real gains with any of the aftermarket options for catback or turbo back... at least not until stage 3. I love the sound of the sport exhaust and I like the gimmicky baffle. 

Just curious if you had other reasons?


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

nothing sounds better than 2nd cat bypass sports exhaust


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

Some one should buy it PDQ before he changes his mind...


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

tdi-bart said:


> nothing sounds better than 2nd cat bypass sports exhaust


Except maybe a full 034 De-Cat & 2nd cat bypass sport exahust with flapper open.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Williamttrs said:


> Why replace the entire exhaust just for Stage 2? ...
> 
> Just curious if you had other reasons?


Shortly, I will be the proud owner of an AWE Tuning GIAC Stage II tune which includes the AWE SwitchPath exhaust. The exhaust is phenomenal to say the least!


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

jpkeyzer said:


> Shortly, I will be the proud owner of an AWE Tuning GIAC Stage II tune which includes the AWE SwitchPath exhaust. The exhaust is phenomenal to say the least!


Is that the one with the button? I am too lazy to look it up right now. If so, what does the button do? I thought it more or less duplicated what the Audi Sport exhaust does. 

Don't get me wrong, if I had not been forced to pay for the Sport Exhaust, I would have gone with the standard exhaust and purchased a full aftermarket setup.


----------



## trichards69 (Feb 8, 2012)

Here is a video of what it does. PS got the kit installed today. OMG...amazing
http://vimeo.com/46328974


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Williamttrs said:


> Is that the one with the button? I am too lazy to look it up right now. If so, what does the button do? I thought it more or less duplicated what the Audi Sport exhaust does.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, if I had not been forced to pay for the Sport Exhaust, I would have gone with the standard exhaust and purchased a full aftermarket setup.


Are you kidding me! I need to resurrect the original build thread. The AWE SwitchPath exhaust is the best of both worlds. The valve is actuated automatically off boost, not revs, or can be opened full time with the cockpit button. Having its own controller, the exhaust tone is chosen independently of the S button that coupled it with firmer ride, twitchy throttle and heavier steering.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

Williamttrs said:


> Why replace the entire exhaust just for Stage 2? I have the sport exhaust and only replaced the DP because I was told there were no real gains with any of the aftermarket options for catback or turbo back... at least not until stage 3. I love the sound of the sport exhaust and I like the gimmicky baffle.
> 
> Just curious if you had other reasons?



I went as far as to buy the Sport Exhaust muffler to replace my standard exhaust muffler. Love the sound and will be going with a Downpipe as well to perserve the lovely sound.... Some say it drones, at low revs.... it does a bit, but I like it and the lovely sounds that follow as you move up the rev range


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

trichards69 said:


> Here is a video of what it does. PS got the kit installed today. OMG...amazing
> http://vimeo.com/46328974


That is some amazing cinematography! I now feel like I need to take a shower after going for a crouch ride. No offense to those who are into that kind of thing 

Seriously though the button seems pretty cool, but is there any performance gain or weight reduction? Obviously if I go stage 3 I will be in the market for a full turbo back. Generally my preference is to have weight reduction when I perform an upgrade. So I was thinking the scorpion setup... but honestly I have not put much thought into the topic.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Price updated to include shipment!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Williamttrs said:


> That is some amazing cinematography! I now feel like I need to take a shower after going for a crouch ride. No offense to those who are into that kind of thing
> 
> Seriously though the button seems pretty cool, but is there any performance gain or weight reduction? Obviously if I go stage 3 I will be in the market for a full turbo back. Generally my preference is to have weight reduction when I perform an upgrade. So I was thinking the scorpion setup... but honestly I have not put much thought into the topic.


There is a substantial weight savings, can't remember exactly but AWE will know. We didn't measure any gains with the catback since the OEM catback is pretty unrestricted already and the valve opens at 2,800 rpms to limit any back pressure. The AWE system with the valve closed has similar or less back pressure than the OEM exhaust with the valve open. That is why AWE was able to actuate the valve differently than Audi. Audi had to use revs. AWE didn't, and chose to use boost as a trigger to open the valve. It's awesome because you can drive all day with the valve closed but when you go to make a hard pass you're greeted with the sweet sound of the 2.5T in all it's glory. Then, when the boost settles back down, the valve closes up and you continue to cruise peacefully. On track or driving aggressively, I have the valve open all the time with the windows down and the sound can't be beat. 

The only real gains were had by adding the secondary cat delete pipes but even that was modest.


----------



## derek8819 (Jan 29, 2013)

Anyone know if this will bolt up to a OEM TTS downpipe?


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

Supersprint for me:
http://www.supersprint.com/en/doc-s...A_C3B880mm_system_with_bypass_valve___2_.aspx


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Very nice but major bucks! I'd love to get a good down pipe like that for my AWE exhaust. Pricey little bugger though.


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Very nice but major bucks! I'd love to get a good down pipe like that for my AWE exhaust. Pricey little bugger though.


I have the other supersprint exhaust (76 mm) --> On youtube movies (even those recorded by supersprint) it sounds at really boring. In reality it's amazing ... close to the lamborghini murcielago sound but a bit quieter. 
There are some frequencies that can't be recorded ... so supersprint didn't sell many exhausts


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

None of the videos do justice to the AWE system either. I'm sure that is true of most if not all the systems out there. There is no substitute for hearing it in person.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Black BeauTTy said:


> None of the videos do justice to the AWE system either. I'm sure that is true of most if not all the systems out there. There is no substitute for hearing it in person.


I recorded 6 combinations of exhaust on my car on the same day in the exact same loop and they all sounded the same. Was a bit of a letdown after all of the effort


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

derek8819 said:


> Anyone know if this will bolt up to a OEM TTS downpipe?


derek8819 - I am not sure and am also not sure how to determine if it would - does anyone one else know?

Not sure if this helps but I found some pictures here: *pics of OE sport exhaust with standard exhaust*


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

jpkeyzer said:


> derek8819 - I am not sure and am also not sure how to determine if it would - does anyone one else know?
> 
> Not sure if this helps but I found some pictures here: *pics of OE sport exhaust with standard exhaust*


Anybody want to donate their stock non-sport exhaust to me?


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

I would think that you would want to keep your sport exhaust for when you sell the car in the future. Unless you need the funds to move into the new exhaust.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

croman44 said:


> I would think that you would want to keep your sport exhaust for when you sell the car in the future. Unless you need the funds to move into the new exhaust.


No - the vehicle will be sold "as is" mods and all at sale time.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

I personally think that will make it harder to sell and you will get less than if you sold the mods separately. Just my opinion.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Original asking price: $499.00

*Asking price lowered to: $449.00*

Note: *shipment included* - this can be shipped to anywhere in the continental US


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Original asking price: $499.00 

*Asking price lowered to: $399.00* 

Note: *shipment included* - this can be shipped to anywhere in the continental US


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

jpkeyzer said:


> Original asking price: $499.00
> 
> *Asking price lowered to: $399.00*
> 
> Note: *shipment included* - this can be shipped to anywhere in the continental US


 This is a really good price and a great upgrade if someone has the standard exhaust and wants a bit more.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

JohnLZ7W said:


> This is a really good price and a great upgrade if someone has the standard exhaust and wants a bit more.


 Have you heard a stock non-sport vs. sport side by side?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Marty said:


> Have you heard a stock non-sport vs. sport side by side?


 I guess not technically side-by-side but I ran my OE non-sport for close to 5000 miles before I swapped to the sport exhaust so I had a pretty good idea of what the sound differences were.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Original asking price: $499.00 

*Asking price has been lowered to: $399.00* 

Note: *shipment included* - this can be shipped to anywhere in the continental US


----------



## Chik-Magnet (Dec 4, 2010)

*Will it fit with 3.2 V6?*

I also wonder if the sound will be interesting? knowing that 5 vs. 6 cylinders are at different frequency?!?! 
Any idea guys?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Curious: how the heck are you shipping that thing??


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

*Shipment no longer included*



Marty said:


> Curious: how the heck are you shipping that thing??


Marty - I am not exactly sure! Having said that ...

Original asking price: $499.00

*Asking price has been lowered to: $399.00*

Note: *shipment NOT included* - this can be shipped to anywhere in the continental US


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

must cost a bit to ship that thing. why did you change from not included to included and then back to not included? too expensive?

if you really want to get rid of it i suggest just selling it for the cost of shipment unless a few hundred bucks is worth a lot of hassle to you.:thumbup:


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

canuckttrs said:


> must cost a bit to ship that thing. why did you change from not included to included and then back to not included? too expensive?
> 
> if you really want to get rid of it i suggest just selling it for the cost of shipment unless a few hundred bucks is worth a lot of hassle to you.:thumbup:


Yeah - I've never done this before - now that it is off the vehicle and I see its dimensions I realize that I do not have any idea what the shipping cost would be or in fact how something like this is shipped.

By not including the shipment, I am slightly negotiable on price.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

jpkeyzer said:


> Yeah - I've never done this before - now that it is off the vehicle and I see its dimensions I realize that I do not have any idea what the shipping cost would be or in fact how something like this is shipped.
> 
> By not including the shipment, I am slightly negotiable on price.


Take a look at the pic I posted above. The exhaust on the left has been cut at the bend before the muffler and then clamped back together. That's how I received it from Stu and that will get it down to a decent size to box up. It's still going to be very expensive to ship though.


----------



## Willyzzz (Jul 2, 2017)

Is this catback still for sale?


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

John, you still have your non-sport? I'm looking for just the valve as mine has a pretty good vibration stemming from the shaft, just wore out I guess. I have already done the spring attached to the top trick have a shim at/around the bottom of the shaft which helps but would like to just replace the valve if I can find one that someone is willing to cut off and the cost was not too high.
If not I will just continue to increase the thickness of my shim as it's needed.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Are you thinking just cut it off that entire left side tip and have it welded on? It's been awhile since I've had a close look at the valve itself so not sure what parts you would need.


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Are you thinking just cut it off that entire left side tip and have it welded on? It's been awhile since I've had a close look at the valve itself so not sure what parts you would need.


That was the thought, just need to replace the valve / tip end, would cut between the valve and box and weld in the "new" one. Or if I find a complete sport rear box at a price that wasn't too bad I would just replace the whole thing. 
Didn't notice until I had replyed that this thread was so old but still might help me track down the parts.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

TunaTT said:


> That was the thought, just need to replace the valve / tip end, would cut between the valve and box and weld in the "new" one. Or if I find a complete sport rear box at a price that wasn't too bad I would just replace the whole thing.
> Didn't notice until I had replyed that this thread was so old but still might help me track down the parts.


Let me get my dremel out with a few spare cut-off discs


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Let me get my dremel out with a few spare cut-off discs


John, PM replyed to. Very cool offer if it works out, appreciate the thought either way.


----------



## MTN (Dec 3, 2015)

*OEM sport exhaust*

Still available?


----------



## jsak (May 19, 2018)

*sport exhaust*

Did you ever sell your OE TTRS sport exhaust or still looking for a buyer? Thanks.


----------



## TTRS (Oct 21, 2011)

*I've got one I'll sell*

Like new, ~ 400 miles on it, stored indoors


----------

